# New



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello all. Please feel freee to come and say hi.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Rod, welcome to the forum! How long have you been diagnosed?


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Rod, welcome to the forum! How long have you been diagnosed?



Hi Northerer, thanks for the message.

I was diagnosed about 7 years ago. Pretty late for a type 1 I believe as I am now 36.

I just found this whilst looking to help out with any suport groups in my area. Have you been a member long?


----------



## aymes (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Rod and welcome to the site. I was diagnosed as type 1 5 years ago at the age of 21 so fairly late in comparison to most also.

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2009)

Rod said:


> Hi Northerer, thanks for the message.
> 
> I was diagnosed about 7 years ago. Pretty late for a type 1 I believe as I am now 36.
> 
> I just found this whilst looking to help out with any suport groups in my area. Have you been a member long?



Hi Rod, I think I have you beat on the age stakes - I was 49 when diagnosed! I've been a member of this forum more or less since it started, in November last year. Diagnosed in May 2008, so still learning and getting used to things but have generally been pretty lucky - possibly I still have some beta cell function.

If there's anything you need to know, just ask - there are people from all walks of life and different experience so there's usually someone who can answer your question.

Regarding support groups - I asked to be emailed about the DUK one in my area but haven't heard a peep. I think generally it's difficult to find especially younger Type1s in your local area (younger than me that is!). We did have a couple of meet-ups in Southampton though, and there is a bigger group meeting in London on November 21st.


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum Rod


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

aymes said:


> Hi Rod and welcome to the site. I was diagnosed as type 1 5 years ago at the age of 21 so fairly late in comparison to most also.
> 
> Where abouts are you based?



Hi Aymes...thanks for the warm welcome.

I am in Dorset, just outside Bournemouth. You know the area?


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum Rod



Hi Steff, thanks for the welcome.

Very nice to hear from you....all well with you?


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Rod, I think I have you beat on the age stakes - I was 49 when diagnosed! I've been a member of this forum more or less since it started, in November last year. Diagnosed in May 2008, so still learning and getting used to things but have generally been pretty lucky - possibly I still have some beta cell function.
> 
> If there's anything you need to know, just ask - there are people from all walks of life and different experience so there's usually someone who can answer your question.
> 
> Regarding support groups - I asked to be emailed about the DUK one in my area but haven't heard a peep. I think generally it's difficult to find especially younger Type1s in your local area (younger than me that is!). We did have a couple of meet-ups in Southampton though, and there is a bigger group meeting in London on November 21st.



Thanks for the info. I have been in touch with DUK about support groups in Bournemouth where I live but it has been suspended due to lack of interest!! Its a real shame as many people out here really struggle with insulin management, blood testing, etc...luckly I have had no trouble since starting! I am now waiting for the Ringwood group to send me thier programme. I have been helping a young lad at work recently who has had a bad time and its been really rewarding....probably this that has prompted me to start looking around at support groups.

Goodluck with your control as the "honeymoon period" comes to an end...I found it a little need for more accurate testing and dosing after the first year...soon settles down though! Keep weel my friend.


----------



## twinnie (Oct 23, 2009)

hi there rod look forward to seeing you around here


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

twinnie said:


> hi there rod look forward to seeing you around here



Hello twinnie,

nice to hear from you. Thank you for the welcome!

Hows things with you?


----------



## twinnie (Oct 23, 2009)

Rod said:


> Hello twinnie,
> 
> nice to hear from you. Thank you for the welcome!
> 
> Hows things with you?



not bad thanks still finding my feet with the insulin {not been on it for long }
how about yourself?


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

twinnie said:


> not bad thanks still finding my feet with the insulin {not been on it for long }
> how about yourself?



I'm about 7 years now...had the usual ups & downs but going ok

Im on Novo rapid and glargine...i find it really flexible and fits in well with work/meals, etc.

How long since you were diagnosed, how you finding it?


----------



## twinnie (Oct 23, 2009)

i found out 8 years ago when i was 21 that i was diabetic and was put on tablets and of course diet its only been 7 months on insulin {lantus and humanlog} . i only have less than half a pancreas thanks to medical negliance so i am waiting to start a new tablet creon to help my poor pancreas with the other jobs it does.


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

twinnie said:


> i found out 8 years ago when i was 21 that i was diabetic and was put on tablets and of course diet its only been 7 months on insulin {lantus and humanlog} . i only have less than half a pancreas thanks to medical negliance so i am waiting to start a new tablet creon to help my poor pancreas with the other jobs it does.



Well, good luck with that..hope all goes well.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2009)

Rod said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been in touch with DUK about support groups in Bournemouth where I live but it has been suspended due to lack of interest!! Its a real shame as many people out here really struggle with insulin management, blood testing, etc...luckly I have had no trouble since starting! I am now waiting for the Ringwood group to send me thier programme. I have been helping a young lad at work recently who has had a bad time and its been really rewarding....probably this that has prompted me to start looking around at support groups.
> 
> Goodluck with your control as the "honeymoon period" comes to an end...I found it a little need for more accurate testing and dosing after the first year...soon settles down though! Keep weel my friend.



We do have a few people in the Bournemouth/Dorset area - perhaps a meet-up sometime? The Southampton DUK was suspended, but restarted recently. I found out by accident that they had had a second meeting on 15th October - they didn't bother sending an email to those who had requested it (or me, at least). That side of things seems very poorly supported from what I can gather. I do find this place very rewarding as a place to help people - to read a 'thank-you' from someone, or for someone to say how much it has helped them and changed their understanding of their condition brings a big smile to my face. We seem to have built a very friendly and supportive community here.


----------



## twinnie (Oct 23, 2009)

Rod said:


> Well, good luck with that..hope all goes well.



thank you very much


----------



## Rod (Oct 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> We do have a few people in the Bournemouth/Dorset area - perhaps a meet-up sometime? The Southampton DUK was suspended, but restarted recently. I found out by accident that they had had a second meeting on 15th October - they didn't bother sending an email to those who had requested it (or me, at least). That side of things seems very poorly supported from what I can gather. I do find this place very rewarding as a place to help people - to read a 'thank-you' from someone, or for someone to say how much it has helped them and changed their understanding of their condition brings a big smile to my face. We seem to have built a very friendly and supportive community here.



This site does have a good feel to it...its full of great questions and advice that even the most experianced amongst us would helpfull. 

I certainly up for meet ups in the area...I work in Eastliegh so travelling around the Dorset / Hants area is no problem at all. Besides, I do like a night out and there are a couple of good eating places in Southampton!


----------



## shiv (Oct 23, 2009)

hi rod! i've been t1 for 18.5yrs now, diagnosed juuust before my 3rd birthday. welcome to the site!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi there quite new to it all myself just approaching first year anniversary woop woo!! And only a young three two

See you around, you done well finding this place it's ace!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Rod, it's only been 3 months for me, still feel like a newbie, but I've learned so much from the good people on this forum, I'll always be grateful.  I know I wouldn't be doing so well if I was left to my own devices.  It's easy enough to pick up facts and figures from the internet, but 'hearing' it from actual people kinda humanises it all and makes it easier to take in.  Also reading what other people are feeling/exeriencing/going through makes it all relative.

Welcome to the forum.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2009)

Rod said:


> Hi Steff, thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Very nice to hear from you....all well with you?



yes thanks , all well with you?


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Hi Rod, it's only been 3 months for me, still feel like a newbie, but I've learned so much from the good people on this forum, I'll always be grateful.  I know I wouldn't be doing so well if I was left to my own devices.  It's easy enough to pick up facts and figures from the internet, but 'hearing' it from actual people kinda humanises it all and makes it easier to take in.  Also reading what other people are feeling/exeriencing/going through makes it all relative.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> xx



Hi Helen,

I have had so many warm welcomes here in the last few hours! Thank you for the most recent!!

Its always good to share experiances, good or bad! I seem to be ok at the moment, having to tighten the control a little. It would seem all the summer BBQs & nights out have riased my latest hbA1 a little! OOps!


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes thanks , all well with you?



I'm doing ok thanks steff. Just a little work on the control to lower the old blood sugars but nothing to worry to much about...all part of the fun!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 24, 2009)

Rod said:


> having to tighten the control a little. It would seem all the summer BBQs & nights out have riased my latest hbA1 a little! OOps!



PERsonally, I find it easier (well, a BIT !!) in the winter (I've not knowingly been diabetic before in winter, but always been overweight and dieting !), don't feel so tempted by naughties and can fill up with lotsa home made soup and casseroles and hot dinners with veggies.  I know some find the summer easier, with salads etc, but at least I don't have to avoid takeaways and ice cream (swoooooooooooooooooooon!!) so much in the colder months.  Course, I'm taking Christmas right out of that equation!! 

Hope you don't find it too tricky to bring it all back under control !

xx


----------



## bev (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Rod and welcome to the forum!

My son is 11 been diagnosed type 1 for 11 months and is now on a pump. He/we love the pump - much easier to sort things out. I am sure you will have lots of tips and advice on things - so feel free to join the general message board and fire away!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello Rod,

A belated welcome from a fellow type one. I was diagnosed when I was five.

Tom


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 24, 2009)

hi to all the new member this forum is great wait and see!!!!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Rod.

Welcome aboard. Hope you can find plenty to interest you.

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rod said:


> Hello all. Please feel freee to come and say hi.



Hi Rod welcome to the forum.  I see you live near Bournemouth, my daughter and I like to go down to the beach in the summer, we catch the train then get the bus down to the beach, but we didn't get go this year Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2010)

I think there's been a mistake here. Rod hasn't been on the forum since June, 2010 and the previous post here was in October 2009.

I'll close the thread to avoid any further misposting/confusion.

Andy


----------

